# Need help with dx please



## pulmonarycoder24 (Jul 30, 2013)

Established patient visits physician and the only dx the physician writes down is history of abnormal pap. What is the dx code for this?


----------



## banjocat (Jul 30, 2013)

I am still a student so limited experience here.

Is V13.29 a possibility?

Personal history of other genital system and obstetric disorders


----------



## sjtreptor (Aug 2, 2013)

*Abnormal pap dx ?*

Are you a Pulmonary Office coding an abnormal pap?


----------



## pulmonarycoder24 (Aug 2, 2013)

No, I code part time for an Internal Medicine physician and full time for a Pulmonary clinic.


----------



## kymberlyz (Aug 8, 2013)

*abnormal pap*

you need to talk to dr and get clarification from him/her.  Ask if its a follow up visit, or what was the reason for visit.  If its a follow up for a abnormal pap, there are codes for those. but drs need to be specific in order for you to code that correctly. So dont be afraid to ask questions.  Drs are not coders and thats what they have you for! hope that helps- if you still need clarification, i will be checking back on this site later today or tomorrow.


----------

